# * São Paulo - Brazil.



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

guisbo









GEO-Reini








Claudio Kanai








Claudio Kanai

P1010867 by dekkardnexus5, on Flickr




P1020974 by dekkardnexus5, on Flickr









Daniel Souza Lima








Jairo Tardelli Filho

















guisbo


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great pics from Sao Paulo...:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/groups/clicksp/ By Aristóteles Alves Ferreira









www.flickr.com/photos/kuk/4809730983/ By PEDRO KOK









www.flickr.com/people/eli_k_hayasaka/ BY Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka









http://www.flickr.com/groups/clicksp/ By Aristóteles Alves Ferreira








http://www.flickr.com/groups/clicksp/ By Aristóteles Alves Ferreira








http://www.flickr.com/groups/clicksp/ By Aristóteles Alves Ferreira








http://www.flickr.com/groups/clicksp/ By Aristóteles Alves Ferreira








http://www.flickr.com/groups/clicksp/ By Aristóteles Alves Ferreira








http://www.flickr.com/groups/clicksp/ By Aristóteles Alves Ferreira

P9220031 por Evanil (Ni), en Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Luz Station, Sao Paulo, Brazil by varlamov, on Flickr


Virada Cultural 2011 by Estadão.com.br, on Flickr


 Caminhada Noturna - 458 Anos de São Paulo por Alexandre França, no Flickr


SWU: ciclistas vão de trem por cptm_oficial, no Flickr










DC181111-ECO3343 por newtoNSantos, no Flickr



Rua XV de Novembro por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Rua Oscar Freire by Thomas_1952, on Flickr



Livraria Cultura em 180 graus por luciano.silva, no Flickr


Adote um Vereador by Blog do Mílton Jung, on Flickr


Visita ao Pátio Itaquera by metrosp_oficial, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

P1020984 by dekkardnexus5, on Flickr


Bar Salve Jorge - centro by gnumarcelo, on Flickr


Solo Sagrado-vista para a represa de Guarapiranga by raulfaccio, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista (SP) - 2011 by Evanil (Ni), on Flickr


saindo do Túnel Ayrton Senna indo em direção à Liberdade . by Seitão, on Flickr


P1010918 by dekkardnexus5, on Flickr


----------



## USAN (Jun 18, 2012)

Edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

USAN said:


> Always the same old photos..You could go out for a walk and take a few recent ones, couldn't you?
> Nice try!


No.

First, i dont live in São Paulo,secondly This isnt forum for made-self pictures.



> Cityscapes and Skyline Photos. (101 Viewing)
> Found urban images from all around the world not taken by you.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jackson Rodrigues








André Moises








André Moises


----------



## miltao (Mar 21, 2012)

:cheers: amazing São Paulo!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome! :cheers2:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^^^

Thanks guys


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Eduardo Mezzonato








Eduardo Mezzonato


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

SÃO PAULO ESPETACULAR (CIDADE E ESTADO) - BRASIL - SPECTACULAR SÃO PAULO (CITY AND STATE) - BRAZIL - por Artur V.Iannini, no Flickr



Centro de São Paulo  por LeticiaCampos_, no Flickr

63

Praça Antônio Prado 1 por A.S.DHAN, no Flickr



Torre Santander - Vista noturna Parque do povo por Francisco Donadio, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pátio do Colégio by luisrftc, on Flickr



Edifício Lutétia by luisrftc, on Flickr



15 de Novembro 336 by luisrftc, on Flickr


Edifício Casa das Arcadas by luisrftc, on Flickr


Catedral da Sé by luisrftc, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Eco Berrini by luisrftc, on Flickr



Agência bancária/Praça da Liberdade by luisrftc, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jatobá Green by luisrftc, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Estação Pinheiros by luisrftc, on Flickr



Estação Pinheiros by luisrftc, on Flickr


Eco Berrini by luisrftc, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Estação Trianon-Masp/Avenida Paulista by luisrftc, on Flickr


Avenida Higienópolis by luisrftc, on Flickr


Centro Empresarial Nações Unidas - CENU by luisrftc, on Flickr


Marquês de Itu 968 by luisrftc, on Flickr



Avenida Paulo VI by luisrftc, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Franceses 518 by luisrftc, on Flickr


Palácio da Justiça by luisrftc, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

andre pimentel

















Emerson R. Zamprogno








andre pimentel









Emerson R. Zamprogno








andre pimentel









andre pimentel








andre pimentel


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Amazing thread! Keep posting!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

andre pimentel








andre pimentel

















andre pimentel








andre pimentel

















andre pimentel








andre pimentel


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

xrtn2 said:


> ^^
> 
> hahaha:lol:
> 
> In fact, there is more forumers from Speaking-english countries on Skyscrapercity than any others countries.


I was assuming the figures represented "actual" visitors to the city, not those who only visit an internet site.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo cityscape by Dan Vitoriano, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Marcelo Parise Petazoni (Brasil)








Marcelo Parise Petazoni (Brasil)


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ernandes C Santos









Ernandes C Santos









Ernandes C Santos


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Marcelo Parise Petazoni (Brasil)


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Paulo Targino Moreira Lima









Paulo Targino Moreira Lima


----------



## Ocidadao (Nov 25, 2012)

Muito bom cara!
Sampa é show...
A Marginal Pinheiros é de tirar o chapeu!!
keep posting my friend


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Excellent! :cheers2: :cheers2:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^Thanks.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Portal do Templo Zu Lai by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Estação da Luz by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Comédia na rua by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Shopping Light by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

A high velocity motorcicle tour in some São Paulo avenues. (by a stressed "motorcicler" LOL. Thanks God most of you don't understand portuguese! :lol (you have to see this video on youtube)






Going to Avenida Paulista on a sunday in São Paulo city (also the comemorations of Corinthians winning of the world cup of teams in Japan) (you have to see this video on youtube)






A tour in Marginal Tietê avenue and the Ayrton Senna highway. Marginal Tietê is an important inside the city highway that links the whole metro area from west to east. This film was made on a sunday, that's why the paradise with no cars... in a common day, tons of cars makes this 20 km trip inside the São Paulo city a really hell on Earth. (you have to see this video on youtube)


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

how do I delete this post? I am trying it very hard but I just can't ¬¬''


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Ask for mods or Edit...


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Paulo Targino Moreira Lima


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Marcelo Parise Petazoni (Brasil)


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Viaduto do Chá by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

This video shows the size of São Paulo for who come from the air and landing at the Congonhas airport. Be welcome to São Paulo =D


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

a VERY MUCH imprudent motorcycle ride in São Paulo downtown... but, still good to know this part of the city. Enjoy!


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Fast and imprudent motorcycle ride crossing São Paulo from downtown to South zone. Enjoy!!! (you have to see this video on youtube)


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Vista da Arquibancada by kassá, on Flickr


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

A freshly made photo from my mother's apartment by her. A little bit of São Paulo suburbs, also a great place =) GOOD NIGHT SÃO PAULO!!! =D


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cloudy sunday in São Paulo (you have to see this video on youtube)


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

STAFFA








STAFFA









STAFFA









STAFFA









STAFFA


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

staffa








staffa


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

DSC_0856 by edu marmello, on Flickr


Viaduto do Chá by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr



Panorama Paulista by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


IMG_4665 by JoÃ£o Fleury, on Flickr


IMG_4696 by JoÃ£o Fleury, on Flickr



IMG_4745 by João Fleury, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Berrini (Vista Sobre a Ponte Estaiada) by Nascimento/Aviasom, on Flickr


MURAL NIEMEYER - KOBRA by Arissas Multimídia_Clarissa Pivetta, on Flickr


Metrô Vila Prudente by cahvilla, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

renanbah


----------



## AFJ (Jan 25, 2013)

Parabéns pelo Thread... Mostrando a cidade de São Paulo pro mundo, gostei das fotos do metrô, Transporte público de primeiro mundo. As fotos estão de ótimas qualidades, gostei principalmente das primeiras, achei diferenciada. São Paulo é uma das cidades mais dinâmicas do mundo e isso é orgulho pra nós Brasileiros... Obrigado por Compartilhar


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

STAFFA


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Botanic Garden Sao Paulo by André Maier, on Flickr


----------



## Skyscraper Noel (Mar 26, 2010)

I know that Skyscrapers is not a necessity in Brazil especially Sao Paulo which has 100,000 buildings scattered around the city. Most of the Buildings in Sao Paulo have big antenna transmitters on top of the building. Is it a TV/Radio transmitter or a Mobile Transmitter? 
And about the Skyscrapers, will the city government want to close down Cogonhas Airport for good once the World Cup and Olympics Games are over? Because Cogonhas (CGH) Airport is surrounded by high-rise buildings. Why is the government want to put an Airport in the Middle of the city in the first place?


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

xrtn2 said:


> DSC_0856 by edu marmello, on Flickr


:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

thanks.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Viaduto do Chá - São Paulo by Luciano Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great photos guys! :cheers2:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ibirapuera Park-Museu de Arte Moderna by tribu02, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

xrtn2 said:


> DSC_0856 by edu marmello, on Flickr
> 
> r



wow! this image is really beautiful!

I want visit this city!


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Skyscraper Noel said:


> I know that Skyscrapers is not a necessity in Brazil especially Sao Paulo which has 100,000 buildings scattered around the city. Most of the Buildings in Sao Paulo have big antenna transmitters on top of the building. Is it a TV/Radio transmitter or a Mobile Transmitter?
> And about the Skyscrapers, will the city government want to close down Cogonhas Airport for good once the World Cup and Olympics Games are over? Because Cogonhas (CGH) Airport is surrounded by high-rise buildings. Why is the government want to put an Airport in the Middle of the city in the first place?


Just because when it was built in 1930's that was a place far away from the city LOL. São Paulo simply "swallowed" the airport through the decades.

A photo from the air:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Governador participa da abertura do 8º Congresso Nacional de Engenharia by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Ampliação da estrutura do resgate médico no Estado by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Entrega da Medalha Ruth Cardoso by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Governo de São Paulo inaugura primeiro hospital da Rede de Reabilitação Lucy Montoro by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


1º trecho da Linha 4 do Metrô by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Cultura leva arte modernista para cidades paulistas by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Governador inaugura Estação do Conhecimento da Sabesp by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Governo entrega estações modernizadas na Linha 9-Esmeralda da CPTM by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Governo de SP lança primeira PPP da habitação no país by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

faria02 by www.transitoaovivo.com, on Flickr


google06 by www.transitoaovivo.com, on Flickr


faria01 by www.transitoaovivo.com, on Flickr


IMG_1953 by www.transitoaovivo.com, on Flickr



_MG_4149 by www.transitoaovivo.com, on Flickr


imi12 by www.transitoaovivo.com, on Flickr


Bombeiros na Fórmula 1 by RafaelGomes18, on Flickr


Centro de São Paulo by www.transitoaovivo.com, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

P1230303 by igorschutz, on Flickr


L1000025 by igorschutz, on Flickr


chu13 by www.transitoaovivo.com, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Caminhada da Câmara SP by D.Bertolli, on Flickr


São Paulo - Av Paulista by D.Bertolli, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_4652 by www.transitoaovivo.com, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista - Spot Restaurant by tribu02, on Flickr


faria07 by www.transitoaovivo.com, on Flickr


Havaianas shop - Oscar Freire street by tribu02, on Flickr


IMG_4626 by www.transitoaovivo.com, on Flickr


----------



## Fabricio Campos (Mar 16, 2013)

Very good this paulistana face. Very different!!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Art dèco - Centro antigo - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


Estação Ferroviária da Luz. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Metrô Linha Amarela by www.transitoaovivo.com, on Flickr


P8310007 by igorschutz, on Flickr


Estação CPTM Pinheiros (SP) by Evanil (Ni), on Flickr


DSC_3017 by Susana_Z, on Flickr


L1000030 by igorschutz, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rua XV de Novembro by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


CicloFaixa 12 e 14/10/2012 by ciclofaixasp, on Flickr


CicloFaixa 12 e 14/10/2012 by ciclofaixasp, on Flickr


2011-12-01 Linha 4 Metro (2) by guibarci, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Marcio Staffa








Marcio Staffa








Marcio Staffa


----------



## HudsonSa (Jul 16, 2005)

Skyscraper Noel said:


> I know that Skyscrapers is not a necessity in Brazil especially Sao Paulo which has 100,000 buildings scattered around the city. Most of the Buildings in Sao Paulo have big antenna transmitters on top of the building. Is it a TV/Radio transmitter or a Mobile Transmitter?
> And about the Skyscrapers, will the city government want to close down Cogonhas Airport for good once the World Cup and Olympics Games are over? Because Cogonhas (CGH) Airport is surrounded by high-rise buildings. Why is the government want to put an Airport in the Middle of the city in the first place?


The airport was built in 1936 and, at that time, the city wasn't so big. The lot used to be a farm.
The height restriction is due to the lack of infrastructure the city has to support the number of people and cars that this kind of building brings to such a crowded city. It has nothing to do with the airport and it will stay open for some decades yet.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Katia Venia by Vanderlei Gomes Fotografia :-], on Flickr


Katia Venia by Vanderlei Gomes Fotografia :-], on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Transporte, moto, Bike by www.transitoaovivo.com, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Teatro Municipal - São Paulo by fbalseiro, on Flickr


----------



## Fabricio Campos (Mar 16, 2013)

São Paulo is really perfect from every angle.


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Marcio Staffa








Marcio Staffa


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Mercado Municipal de São Paulo by Luciano Marra_2012, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

CicloFaixa21/10/2012 by ciclofaixasp, on Flickr


Ensaio Rose by Ivam Oliveira, on Flickr


P1010867 by dekkardnexus5, on Flickr


P1030059 by dekkardnexus5, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

JK Iguatemi by luisrftc, on Flickr



JK Iguatemi by luisrftc, on Flickr


Jatobá Green by luisrftc, on Flickr


15 de Novembro x Quitanda by luisrftc, on Flickr


Estação Pinheiros by luisrftc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photos from Sao Paulo, xrtn


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Saõ Paulo by Vanderlei Gomes Fotografia :-], on Flickr


São Paulo by Vanderlei Gomes Fotografia :-], on Flickr


São Paulo by Vanderlei Gomes Fotografia :-], on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

ECONOMIA E NEGÓCIOS / AE by Itaci Batista, on Flickr


ECONOMIA E NEGÓCIOS / AE by Itaci Batista, on Flickr


ECONOMIA E NEGÓCIOS / AE by Itaci Batista, on Flickr


Berrini 1681 by luisrftc, on Flickr


Eco Berrini by luisrftc, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Prédio Martinelli, Banespa e Banco do Brasil by souzapsl, on Flickr


2012-07-29-0058.jpg by igorlt, on Flickr



Av. Faria Lima by igorlt, on Flickr


Av. Faria Lima by igorlt, on Flickr


Mercado Municipal by tribu02, on Flickr


----------



## Nababesco (Jan 5, 2012)

Photos by: Trantor (SkyscraperPage)


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Amazing


----------



## Nababesco (Jan 5, 2012)

Photos by: LFellipe (SkyscraperPage)


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Good.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nokia 808 PureView (Luz natural) by igorlt, on Flickr


----------



## opusdei (Apr 14, 2013)

You forgot the asiatic district of São Paulo. Good work anyway


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Largo do Café by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


IMG_0071 by Tribunal de JustiÃ§a do Estado de SÃ£o Paulo, on Flickr



Trens by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Liberdade, SP by Alessandra.A., on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo by Vanderlei Gomes Fotografia :-], on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Staffa


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ponte da Rodoanel by daniel.sikar, on Flickr


----------



## Marioma (Oct 13, 2012)

Flying to São Paulo, Congonhas von MaryLemm auf Flickr


Sao Paulo Brazil Aerial von kwsnyc auf Flickr


Flying to São Paulo, Congonhas von MaryLemm auf Flickr


São Paulo from the Plane von iXombie auf Flickr


Sao Paulo from above von varlamov auf Flickr


sao paulo von Fernando Stankuns auf Flickr


São Paulo 0255 von João Fleury auf Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Jackson Cabral








Photos by Jackson Cabral


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Um sorriso by dekkardnexus5, on Flickr


P1030107 by dekkardnexus5, on Flickr












P1010888 by dekkardnexus5, on Flickr


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

looks like Chongqing city in western China


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

dydy752 said:


> looks like Chongqing city in western China


Okay


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil - São Paulo por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


"Da Vincis do Povo" Cai Guo-Qiang by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Prédios Históricos no Centro Antigo - São Paulo por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Casa das Rosas - São Paulo por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Monumento à Independência do Brasil / Monument to the Independence of Brazil - São Paulo por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Vale do Anhangabaú - São Paulo por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Staffa








Staffa


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Avenida Paulista - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Parque Trianon / Parc Trianon- São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


Catedral da Sé - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Catedral da Sé - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


Capela Sagrada Família by Macapuna, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Bairro Morumbi - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


Passeio e,m Sampa!! by Atelier Mônica de Godoi, on Flickr


IMG_1188 by Sallywu0415, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

MarcioStaffa


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Art dèco - Centro antigo - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Sao Paulo is incredibly awesome ...vote for World Expo 2020 to be held here!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


Grande São Paulo by Macapuna, on Flickr


Ponte Estaiada by Macapuna, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Claudio Lacerda (Dec 30, 2007)

São Paulo new buildings and sky


Multiplan, Capital building cheers::cheers:











































New Skyline of São Paulo





Nice!




Next to São Paulo (Barueri city)


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Marcio Staffa


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Marcio Staffa








Marcio Staffa








Marcio Staffa








Marcio Staffa








Marcio Staffa


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*São Paulo public heathcare
*


Governo de São Paulo inaugura primeiro hospital da Rede de Reabilitação Lucy Montoro by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Ampliação da Unidade Lucy Montoro da zona sul da capital by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Unidade terá capacidade para 12 mil atendimentos por mês by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


 30º AME do Estado by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


Inauguração do AME by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Inauguração da primeira Etec de Esportes, na zona norte da capital by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Igreja Nossa Senhora do Brasil por luisrftc, no Flickr


Teatro Municipal por luisrftc, no Flickr


Estação Pinacoteca por luisrftc, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Trem no túnel Linha 4-Amarela - crédito Digna Imagem by metrosp_oficial, on Flickr


Estação Adolfo Pinheiro (2) by metrosp_oficial, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Governador recebe medalhistas paralímpicos by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr



Primavera Brasileira by MARTT PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Governador recebe idosos do programa Melhor Viagem by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Marcio Staffa








Marcio Staffa


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

a9 DSC_0458 by busManíaCo, on Flickr


Pedalada Emagrece Brasil by cptm_oficial, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

29.03.2010 - Inspeção da linha 4 amarela do Metrô by Elisa Rodrigues Photography, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edity


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great shots! Thanks! :cheers2:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^^^


Thanks.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

MARCELODONATELLI 762 by MARCELO DONATELLI, on Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI1234 by MARCELO DONATELLI, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Avenida Paulista by luisrftc, on Flickr


JK Iguatemi by luisrftc, on Flickr


Estação Paulista by luisrftc, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The latest images are amazing! Thanks!!! :banana:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## Claudio Lacerda (Dec 30, 2007)

São Paulo, more pictures












WT Morumbi


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

staffa









staffa









staffa








staffa








staffa








staffa


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

Such a great, young country! The future of the World! :cheers:
And this is the largest city of Brazil. Grandeur, modern, neat, dynamic city :master:


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

xrtn2 said:


>


Trolleybus! :banana:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

lacerda2006


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice picture !!!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Av. Paulista - São Paulo SP © Ivan Silva por Batucada Fantástica, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Jorge + 12D por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr


----------



## William1605 (Aug 27, 2011)

My city... :hug:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Baixaki


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------

